# DIY Betta toys/accessories?



## BrandiGS (Aug 17, 2014)

Hey everybody!! I thought I'd ask and see if anyone had any cool ideas for aquarium-safe makeshift Betta toys or decorations. My baby, Ajna, recently was taken out of a half gallon tank and moved into a ten gallon. He's much more enthusiastic and energized, but he's still glass surfing, and I'd like to give him some new things to look at or play around inside. I also love crafts, and it would be so fun to put something together for him!
Any creative ideas?
***If not makeshift, what other store/web-purchased accessories do you suggest? Among my silk plants and my giant buddha head, I have a floating log, a betta bed, and I also use a floating mirror from time to time.
:thankyou:


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

We have a DIY thread here http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=245289&highlight=craft+mesh+made


----------

